# Changer le Disque Dur Imac g4 1,25Ghz 20 P



## newmacuserperdu (30 Août 2005)

J ai un imac G4 20 pouces 1,25Ghz les dernier Imac G4 . 
Mon DD est un Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 80 Go ref:ST380011A (d'ORIGINE) 

Il est un peu juste!!! 
J aimerai le changer 
Cependant 2 Problemes: 

-On me dit des info differentes dans chaque revendeur apple: certains disent que si je met un DD superieur a 120 Go la difference ne sera pas reconnu car les imacs ne peuvent pas recevoir un dd superieur, d'autres me disent que les derniers imac g4 peuvent en recevoir des plus gros. 

-Quelle sorte de DD dois-je acheter ? on me dis un bus 133 d autre un bus 100 ... moi le DD qui m'interesse serai un hitachi : 250go Hitachi Ide 3,5'' 7200t 8mo Deskstar 7k250- Hds722525vlat80 en vente chez mac way. 

De plus est ce difficile pour l'installer ???? 


Merci 
Olivier


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Août 2005)

Un petit tuto en photo


----------



## newmacuserperdu (30 Août 2005)

Merci pour le tuto...

cependant ca ne repond pas a mes interogations !


----------



## claudeb (1 Septembre 2005)

Pourquoi ne choisis-tu pas un dd externe et ne garder que le système et les applications les plus utilisées sur sur dd interne?


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

N'importe quel disc IDE fera l'affaire, celui que tu désignes en fait partie, mais je crois que la limite est de 160 go  :rateau:


----------

